# Vape Tricks



## Alex (29/9/14)

Posting more for the cleavage than anything else

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (29/9/14)

The tricks are not too shabby either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

The bubble one and the glass one I do every now and then for non vapers that still smoke


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> The bubble one and the glass one I do every now and then for non vapers that still smoke


We need the vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Alex said:


> We need the vid


 
Naaaa your better of whatching the vid you posted with the pritty girl.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

